# rod and reel advice



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a Penn Fierce or Battle combo for inshore bank, wade and kayak fishing. Which model reel and which rod size and action/weight would be best? Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

For me and what your described, I wouldn't go over a 4000 size but for that occasional Jack Crevalle or Bull Red, a 6000. If you plan on using artificials, (trout and slot reds) stay with the small size. If you are using bait or big poppers for jacks and bay kings, go 6000.


----------



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

Ramsay said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Penn Fierce or Battle combo for inshore bank, wade and kayak fishing. Which model reel and which rod size and action/weight would be best? Thanks


I ws thinking the 4000. Would that be as small as you would go?


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Ramsay said:


> I ws thinking the 4000. Would that be as small as you would go?


The advice I would offer is not to just go by reel size. Many reels offer the same amount of maximum drag pressure in their 4000 and 6000 reels and even across their entire range in some cases. The difference is spool size (ie. how much line the reel can store). It is my personal opinion that modern braids have really changed the game and allow for fishermen to use much smaller size reels and still maintain the same ability to fight large fish. A 4000 size reel with 30 lb. (or even 20 lb.) braid really allows you to fight some huge fish.

The bottom line is- spend a lot of time looking at the specifications of each reel you are considering and make an informed choice. The internet allows us all to be "professionals" now in our gear selections because a lot of the critical information is just a click away.

Barring that and you just want a straight up recommendation - If I had to carry around one rod, I would go with a Penn Battle 4000 and a 7'0" or 7'6" MH rod with 20 lb. braid and 30 lb. flouro leader. I think this gives you a very wide-range of flexibility to catch just about anything that is swimming in the bay outside of Tarpon or big sharks. (EDIT: You would need a steel leader for Kings and Spanish)


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

The drag is interchangeable on 3 and 4k fierce reels.The main difference in the combos are the rods.The 4k is a good bit stiffer.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The 4000 would be good for what you need..


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

I fish from a kayak and use my Fierce 4000 for everything from trout to red snapper. I try not to catch anything too large on it but it's handled everything nicely.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

My first kayak rig was a Battle 4000. Has handled 30+ bull reds with no problem. However, for better casting/action/feel/etc, I more typically use a 2500 series (Shimano Sedona, Flueger President, etc) on a light but stiff rod. It handles slot reds (up to 26") and trout fine, and I've even landed a number of bull reds on this, although with pretty good strain on the rod and reel. I put 20lb braid on my 2500's and 30lb braid on my 4000's. I match these with the same strength leader.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

just ordered a Penn Fierce 3000 w/7' rod and anxious to see how it does this weekend. Might load up with either 8 or 10lb mono but thinking about 15lb braid for bouncing jigs at the specs.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Stoker1 said:


> just ordered a Penn Fierce 3000 w/7' rod and anxious to see how it does this weekend. Might load up with either 8 or 10lb mono but thinking about 15lb braid for bouncing jigs at the specs.


 That mirrors my thinking. I've actually gone to the 2500 size on the spinning reels with 15# braid, and 20# braid on the baitcasters for Reds in the creeks. NoleAnimal's earlier post about going to smaller reels because of the improved drags and small diameter braid is right on.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

go to outcast today its 20% off


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I like my 3000 on a 7' Med. action rod. Light enough to cast all day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

johnf said:


> I like my 3000 on a 7' Med. action rod. Light enough to cast all day. :thumbsup:


Just received an email from Wally that the combo arrived. WHOOP - WHOOP!!!!

I agree with the drag being good on the small reels. My Mitchel Avocet 2000 (about the same size as the Penn 3000) took a burning two weeks ago during that 40 min fight with a 37" red and handled the task just fine.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

The 2500 series reels from shimano, especially the stradics, in my opinion are very smooth. I have had many battles and they are tough reels for the money. You can find some used im sure on here or craigslist half price. The 4000 reels on a kayak should be perfect though. For offshore I might use one or two sizes bigger for getting fish off the bottom. Goodluck!!


----------

